# That's it, that's all



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone know where I can stream / watch this online?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

You can buy it on iTunes for 8 bucks

iTunes Store - That's It That's All - That's It That's All


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

209Cali said:


> anyone know where I can stream / watch this online?


cheap cunt


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> cheap cunt


:laugh:

I just bought the blue-ray from amazon. I want to enjoy it in HD, damn I can't wait till it gets here. I also got the surfing video with the package deal. I think it was called liquid something


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Hoons said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I just bought the blue-ray from amazon. I want to enjoy it in HD, damn I can't wait till it gets here. I also got the surfing video with the package deal. I think it was called liquid something


Probably "Step Into Liquid". If you're into surfing, its a great documentary to watch. I got to meet Rochelle Ballard a few years back. Cool chick.


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

209Cali said:


> anyone know where I can stream / watch this online?


That's It, That's All is an awesome movie that's worth paying for! Buy a copy, you won't regret it!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Seriously! The whole time I was like HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT 

the 2nd coolest thing was all those riders sessioning the giant B in the burton B movie


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

lupine said:


> That's It, That's All is an awesome movie that's worth paying for! Buy a copy, you won't regret it!


+1 for this! I paid full price for this movie this year, even though it's technically an "old" movie now. I not only supported my local shop in doing so, I picked up a super sick movie to pass my summertime shred woes with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

sook said:


> Probably "Step Into Liquid". If you're into surfing, its a great documentary to watch. I got to meet Rochelle Ballard a few years back. Cool chick.


+1 :thumbsup: for "Step Into Liquid", I know a couple of the guys, Peter Davis and James Fulbright, they're the ones "tanker surfing" in Texas.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Buy it, and get also "first Descent" and " IIt's always snowing somewhere"...all awesome.
Cool on Itunes also the mini-serie about Terjie season pass.



209Cali said:


> anyone know where I can stream / watch this online?


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

It's def. worth buying.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hoons said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I just bought the blue-ray from amazon. I want to enjoy it in HD, damn I can't wait till it gets here. I also got the surfing video with the package deal. I think it was called liquid something


Me too! I got the DVD last year, but I let a couple friends borrow it recently and it got damaged. 
Works out great since I got a Blu-Ray player and 1080p tv since then.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the itunes version and Blue Ray. Quite possibly the best snow boarding movie of all time IMO. Step Into Liquid is also definitely worth owning, even if you don't surf you'll appreciate the board skills and cinematography in this flick. I have it on Blu-ray and it is really impressive.

Also, speaking of movies...if you don't know or haven't watched Escramble by Volcom your missing out. Its about 4-5 years old but still one of my all time favorite snowboarding movies and the soundtrack is AWESOME!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

definitely worth owning.. If you have a choice, go with the blu-ray, I about drooled watching it in my big screen!


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i've bought it twice.. and now that i have a bluray... might have to buy it a third time. even my brother in law owns it... and he doesn't snowboard.

save up your pennies and buy it.

then save up more pennies and buy "deeper" when it comes out in the fall.


----------



## TB020 (Feb 8, 2010)

definitely purchase That's It That's All. It's worth having



tooscoops said:


> then save up more pennies and buy "deeper" when it comes out in the fall.


that movie looks absolutely epic. love the whole idea behind it too.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

If you've ever wondered why T.Rice has about 5-10 pro models each year...just watch the movie...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

tooscoops said:


> then save up more pennies and buy "deeper" when it comes out in the fall.


Yup, can't wait for that one too. I saw the trailer when it first came out last year, and was so stoked. They tricked me into thinking it was coming out this season...instead it was another year off. Fuckers.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I am super stoked about Deeper.

Big Mountain Jeremy is my hero and the greatest rider evar!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

GO BUY IT! snowboarding movies are one thing that i will never download illegally. I bought this on itunes for 8 bucks, and then got it on dvd as a christmas gift, i was quite stoked to be able to watch it on big screen!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

I just bought that's it that's all and chulksmack two sick movies. what else would you guys recommend?


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

shogun said:


> I just bought that's it that's all and chulksmack two sick movies. what else would you guys recommend?


Anything by MDP or absinthe.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

We also have the Blue-Ray version of TITA
Snowboarding Videos and Skateboarding Videos - Suburban Blend


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

any norweigans on here?... i want to see that 3d one that came out this last year, but apparently its only out there... "they came from..." i think its called.

so yeah... any people who have that available to them... send it to me! i want to see a snowboard movie in 3d! i even stole the glasses when i saw alice in wonderland just for this!

YouTube - They Came From - Snowboard Film Trailer 2010

They came from... - int. version - on Vimeo


see if that works.. not sure how to embed in here yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

tooscoops said:


> any norweigans on here?... i want to see that 3d one that came out this last year, but apparently its only out there... "they came from..." i think its called.
> 
> so yeah... any people who have that available to them... send it to me! i want to see a snowboard movie in 3d! i even stole the glasses when i saw alice in wonderland just for this!
> 
> ...


I just watched it. There was only a tiny section in the middle of the movie for 3d and I didn't have glasses so I just skipped it. Some of the scenes make me look forward to visiting my gf's family in Norway one day, though.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

Just saw both TITA and Step into Liquid in Blue Ray. Great investment from amazon for only $40!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

so is First Descent the only movie that is actually a movie with a story to tell? All others are just awesome footages of badass riders?


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

well... thats it is sort of the travis rice story... but its not a real story... you get the older vids like whiskey and the tories there are people getting drunk... the one we are talking about before, deeper? that one is about earning your turns and lowering the impact on the environment while challenging yourself both up and down the mountain...

but yeah... if you want a story... just watch out cold... still love that movie.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

The two main chicks in Out Cold are sooooooo hot! 



tooscoops said:


> well... thats it is sort of the travis rice story... but its not a real story... you get the older vids like whiskey and the tories there are people getting drunk... the one we are talking about before, deeper? that one is about earning your turns and lowering the impact on the environment while challenging yourself both up and down the mountain...
> 
> but yeah... if you want a story... just watch out cold... still love that movie.


----------

